# Hello



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

I must of peeded of u guys as I'm not getting no feed back!
Is every1 having a nap?:sleep1:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

och aye :drink:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> och aye :drink:


Och aye the Noo!
Get it right as ur married to 1!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Och aye the Noo!
> Get it right as ur married to 1!


Why the sad face, Is she a fiery Scottish lass? Cant you keep it up to her :jester:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> I must of peeded of u guys as I'm not getting no feed back!
> Is every1 having a nap?:sleep1:


Ya know Vanman Booze n and dwt n don't mix, is already complicated enough


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Ya know Vanman Booze n and dwt n don't mix, is already complicated enough


Complicated ? :blink: It's drywall !


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Ya know Vanman Booze n and dwt n don't mix, is already complicated enough


I'll never forget going to work with my dad and the crew next door would drop the tailgate and carry a case (24 cans) of beer in and put it in the fireplace. In the morning when they got out of the truck Whiskey bottles would roll out. Beer cans in every window when they got done.
My dad had one beer in his water cooler for the drive home. Things have changed.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> I'll never forget going to work with my dad and the crew next door would drop the tailgate and carry a case (24 cans) of beer in and put it in the fireplace. In the morning when they got out of the truck Whiskey bottles would roll out. Beer cans in every window when they got done.
> My dad had one beer in his water cooler for the drive home. Things have changed.


Lets just say us Solo subs carry n liability need I say more....

If I had to work with Moore or his other brother Moore, 24 would be there for me to get through the day


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Lets just say us Solo subs carry n liability need I say more....
> 
> If I had to work with Moore or his other brother Moore, 24 would be there for me to get through the day


The bro Don't drink! Moore for me!! :whistling2:

You wouldn't last a day with me Joe ! I'd turn your Mare Into a Mary !!


Walking around pissing and moaning don't add up to much with me.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> The bro Don't drink! Moore for me!! :whistling2:
> 
> You wouldn't last a day with me Joe ! I'd turn your Mare Into a Mary !!
> 
> ...


only pissing going on would be me leaking some pints and make room for more


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> only pissing going on would be me leaking some pints and make room for more


OK.... Now were talking!!! When you're free to come down to VA. Bring that rusty old nail box with ya ... and I'll trade with you . 

I'll get you drunk on Virginia wine .. And you will never have known that you ever owned a nail spotter!! :thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> Och aye the Noo!
> Get it right as ur married to 1!


Aye.....och the wee lassie the noo susan boyle naye the lochness monster the noo.....what ever the hell that means


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Why the sad face, Is she a fiery Scottish lass? Cant you keep it up to her :jester:


Kiwwi is married to 1!:yes:
I can easy keep up! Infract she is doing the ironing right now so maybe go have a wee shot o her!:thumbup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Complicated ? :blink: It's drywall !


Nawww Moe Tryn to get through your sarcasam on D dub T is Complicated


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> Kiwwi is married to 1!:yes:
> I can easy keep up! Infract she is doing the ironing right now so maybe go have a wee shot o her!:thumbup:


:laughing: see if she can iron the wrinkles out of it ya reckon.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> :laughing: see if she can iron the wrinkles out of it ya reckon.


No wrinkles we the man yesterday!:thumbup:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Aye.....och the wee lassie the noo susan boyle naye the lochness monster the noo.....what ever the hell that means


Susan Boyle!!!!! The lads that drank the 24 cans could have that EACH and still not be drunk enough to go near that!


----------

